# Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken



## mate66 (11. Okt. 2010)

Hallo!

Ich wollte jetzt in der kommenden Woche meinen Teich so langsam mal auf den Winter vorbereiten. Sprich: ich wollte zum einen die Bachlaufpumpe heraus nehmen, zum anderen das CO2-Gerät umsetzen. Einen Filter habe ich ja nicht im Einsatz... Das CO2-Gerät hab ich seit diesem Jahr erst im Einsatz und derzeit liegen zwei Ausström-Steine im Teich verteilt. Nun wollte ich diese zusammen an eine Stelle im Flachwasser-Bereich legen, damit der Teich im Winter nicht komplett zufriert. 

Oder soll ich damit noch warten?
Oder bin ich sogar schon spät dran?

Wann macht ihr diese Arbeiten??

Ciao!


----------



## sister_in_act (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*

Hallo mate

ich finde es noch etwas früh, kenne mich allerdings mit teichen deiner größenordnung nicht aus. meine fische  sind bei sonnenschein noch gern an der oberfläche, fressen noch eifrig und denken noch nicht an winterruhe.
von daher warte ich noch eine ganze weile ab und entferne nur abgestorbene Pflanzen und Laub im Teich vorbereitend.

gruß Ulla


----------



## mate66 (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*

Hallo, 

danke für deine Antwort.
Wie sieht das denn mit den CO2-Gerät aus?
Findet bei diesen Temperaturen signifikante eine signifikante "Temperatur-Schichten-Bildung" im Wasser statt - bzw. sollte man dies jetzt schon ermöglichen? Denn dadurch das meine Auslass-Steine an der tiefsten Stelle liegen, sorge ich ja quasi für eine permanente Wasserverwirbelung bzw. Vermischung von Temperaturzonen..

Das ist eigentlich der Hauptgrund für meine Frage..
Und da ich Ende des Monats für 3 Wochen außer Landes bin, wollte ich nicht gerne "zu spät" damit dran sein. 

Ciao
Mate


----------



## Denniso (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*

Die Ausströmersteine sollten doch eigentlich sowieso max. 30cm unter Wasseroberfläche hängen oder täusche ich mich da o.o


----------



## buddler (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*

in den wärmeren monaten immer an der tiefsten stelle.zum winter hin reichen 20-30 cm vollkommen aus.
das wärmere wasser soll ja schließlich unten bleiben.kann man jetzt schon machen.
gruß jörg


----------



## Denniso (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*

Kann jetzt schon Pumpe raus? Filter auch oder noch laufen lassen`? UVC kann aber abgebaut werden oder?


----------



## mate66 (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*



buddler schrieb:


> in den wärmeren monaten immer an der tiefsten stelle.zum winter hin reichen 20-30 cm vollkommen aus.
> das wärmere wasser soll ja schließlich unten bleiben.kann man jetzt schon machen.
> gruß jörg



Hey!

Danke, dann werd ich mich da schon mal in den kommenden Tagen dran zu schaffen machen.


----------



## buddler (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*

den filter würde ich biszum ersten richtigen frost durchlaufen lassen.noch fressen die tiere ja.da ist es wenig sinnvoll den filter zu entleeren.
die nährstoffe und stoffwechselprodukte müssen bis jetzt noch weiterhin abgebaut werden.
pumpe im wasser lassen,filter dann säubern und filermaterial nach der ersten eisschicht einlagern.
ich hab im vergangenenen winter den filter verpaßt auszustellen.das war ein kampf und zittern über den winter.deshalb werd ich in diesem jahr mal etwas eher anfangen.
gruß jörg


----------



## Duquesa86 (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*



buddler schrieb:


> den filter würde ich biszum ersten richtigen frost durchlaufen lassen.noch fressen die tiere ja.da ist es wenig sinnvoll den filter zu entleeren.
> die nährstoffe und stoffwechselprodukte müssen bis jetzt noch weiterhin abgebaut werden.
> pumpe im wasser lassen,filter dann säubern und filermaterial nach der ersten eisschicht einlagern.
> ich hab im vergangenenen winter den filter verpaßt auszustellen.das war ein kampf und zittern über den winter.deshalb werd ich in diesem jahr mal etwas eher anfangen.
> gruß jörg



Hallo, bleibt die Pumpe dann den ganzen Winter über im Teich? Soll sie weiter laufen, nur eben ohne den Filter dran zu haben? Können die Fische auch mit Teichheizung ohne daß eine Pumpe, Sprudler läuft, überleben? Bin mir noch nicht sicher wie das gehen soll.... ist unser 1. Winter.


----------



## buddler (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*

moin!
die pumpe kannst du im wasser lassen oder in einem gefäß mit wasser lagern.
pumpe aus!
teichheizung ist so eine sache.abhängig von der deiner teichgröße und deiner bereitwilligkeit zu hohen stromrechnungen.
da kann man nicht mal eben einen 300 watt heizstab in einen 20000 liter teich hängen.sicherlich kann man einen teich eisfrei halten mit ner teichheizung.nur die aufzuwendende energie darf man nicht vergessen.
wie groß ist denn dein teich?
jörg


----------



## Mops (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*

Hi,

haben in unserem Mini auch eine kleine Pumpe, die sitzt an der tiefsten Stelle. Rauskommen tut das Wasser dann aus unserer alten Schwengelpumpe. Macht es Sinn, die Pumpe jetzt bereits rauszunehmen, damit die Wasserschichten sich "bilden" können? Jetzt wird ja alles durchgemischt. Fische sind zwar keine drin, aber dafür diverse __ Frösche.


----------



## Annett (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*

Hallo Matte.

Was genau ist mit einem CO2-Gerät gemeint?
Meinst Du eine Membranpumpe oder bringst Du tatsächlich Kohlenstoffdioxid in den Teich ein, wie andere das im Aquarium machen?
CO2-Düngung würde ich jetzt definitiv abschalten, da die Pflanzen wegen fallender Temperaturen sowieso das Wachstum langsam einstellen...


----------



## mate66 (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*

Hallo, 

mein CO2-Gerät dürfte eine mit Kompressor sein, der einfach Außenluft in den Teich zur schickt. (Hab noch mal nachgeschaut, ist laut offizieller Beschreibung ein "Belüfter") Im Teich habe ich dann 2 Ausströmer-Steine daran hängen. Das Gerät haben mir diverse Teichbesitzer sowie ein Zoo-Fachgeschäft empfohlen. Im letzten Winter sind bei mir einige viele Fische leider nicht durchgekommen - so auch die größeren Koi nicht. 

Daraufhin wurde mir empfohlen ein solches Gerät anzuschaffen, damit der Teich ein einer Stelle im Winter einsfrei bleibt, damit die Fische nicht "ersticken". Zudem solle ich darauf achten, dass bei lang anhaltendem Frost mit Schneefall der Teich vorsichtig von der Schneedecke freigeräumt wird, um so wieder Licht in das Wasser zu bekommen. Schließlich findet wohl auch im Winter bei einigen Pflanzen eine mehr oder weniger aktive Photosynthese statt. Aber eben nur, wenn Licht einfallen kann. 

Bisher liegen die Ausströmer noch an der tiefsten Stelle im Teich. 
Aber heute Nachmittag werde ich die an den Randbereich umlegen und dort es dann durchgänging sprudeln lassen

Ciao, 
Mate


----------



## buddler (18. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*

dieser kompressor (belüfter) dient dazu den sauerstoffgehalt im wasser zu erhöhen.also 02.
wer hat dir denn erzählt,dass der teich schneefrei sein soll?
lass mal schön die natürliche isolierung drauf.
gruß jörg


----------



## mate66 (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*



buddler schrieb:


> wer hat dir denn erzählt,dass der teich schneefrei sein soll?
> lass mal schön die natürliche isolierung drauf.



Hallo Jörg,

eigentlich habe ich die Aussage mit dem Schnee schieben vom "Fachgeschäft" für Teichfische und -zubehör bekommen. Wie gesagt, der meinte, dass aufgrund des lang anhaltenden Winters inkl. geschlossener und lichtundruchlässiger Schneedecke auf dem Eis zu wenig Sauerstoff im Wasser war - bzw. zu viel Stickstoff. Und daher meine Fische nicht durchgekommen sind.

Aber naja. 
Ich kann dann ja den Schnee weiterhin drauf lassen. Habe gestern eine kleine Boje in meinen Teich gelegt - und ca. 30 cm darunter baumeln jetzt die beiden Ausströmer-Steine meiner Belüftungspumpe. Ich hoffe, dass ich damit dann für diesen Winter alles richtig mache...  
Müsste denn ja eigentlich reichen.
Hoffentlich..


----------



## MadDog (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*

Hallo Mate,

das mit dem Teichbelüfter (Luftkompressor) und den Ausströmersteinen ist eine gute Idee. Ich habe ebenfalls einen Teichbelüfter im Einsatz. Die Ausströmersteine hänge ich ca. 30 cm unterhalb der Wasserfläche an der tiefsten Stelle auf.
Eine Pumpe werde ich im Teich belassen und diese ebenfalls ca. 30 cm unterhalb der Wasserfläche setzen.
Einen kurzen Schlauch werde ich am Rand verlegen, so das sich eine Strömung ergibt in Richtung der Ausströmersteine. 
In dem Bereich wird der Teich dann nicht zufrieren (hoffe ich jedenfalls).


Gruß

Frank


----------



## buddler (20. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*

moin!
du könntest ja noch 2 von diesen teilen in den teich hängen,damit die gase unter dem eis entweichen können.
http://cgi.ebay.de/STOP-Eisfreihalt...rten_Garten_Teich_Zubehör&hash=item3cb1ab1a3b
die teile frieren im eis ein,aber unter der haube ist eine eisfreie stelle.durch das röhrchen entweichen die gase..
die lüftausströmer rein und dann würde ich mal behaupten ist dein teich für den winter gerüstet.
das klappt bestimmt.
gruß jörg


----------



## Duquesa86 (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*

Hallo,

wollte auch demnächst Pumpe und Filter abschalten, da sie eh gereinigt werden müssen und dann gleich "einmotten". Werde mir einen Eisfreihalter von 600 W anschaffen. Warum muss die Pumpe dann denn im Wasser überwintert werden?

Frage: da dann ja keine Pumpe mehr läuft, kann es sein, daß meinen Fischen dann der Sauerstoff fehlt? Brauche ich dann solche Ausströmersteine? Oder geht das auch ohne?
Ich möchte keinen meiner Fische verlieren.


----------



## mate66 (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*

Hey Duquesa, 

hast du deine Eisfreihalter schon gekauft? Bist du dir sicher, 600 WATT durchgängig für mehrere Monate laufen zu lassen? Das wären (zum Vergleich)  60 Energiesparlampen die du anstelle der Teichheizung laufen lassen könntest!!! RUND UM DIE UHR!  
Dann doch lieber ne Teich-Belüftungspumpe. Die hat 20 Watt oder so. Und erfüllt (hoffentlich) den gleichen Zweck. 

Kostet in der Anschaffung nicht wirklich viel - und vor allem im Unterhalt auch nicht!


Oder sehe ich das falsch und hat son 600Watt-Teil noch andere Vorteile?

Hab gerade mal bei Ebay den erst-besten Eintrag genommen
http://cgi.ebay.de/Sauerstoffpumpe-...ch_Zubehör&hash=item3f04388ce4#ht_1420wt_1139
Belüftungspumpe hat somit Vorteile im Sommer und Winter. Die Heizung im Sommer ja eher weniger...


----------



## wp-3d (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*



mate66 schrieb:


> eigentlich habe ich die Aussage mit dem Schnee schieben vom "Fachgeschäft" für Teichfische und -zubehör bekommen. Wie gesagt, der meinte, dass aufgrund des lang anhaltenden Winters inkl. geschlossener und lichtundruchlässiger Schneedecke auf dem Eis zu wenig Sauerstoff im Wasser war - bzw. zu viel Stickstoff. Und daher meine Fische nicht durchgekommen sind.



Hallo,

eine kompetente Aussage von einem Fachmann

Dieses einmal an alle, die großflächig mit Lichtundurchlässigen Materialien (Styrodur) dem Teich einen Sargdeckel auflegen.

Alles Leben benötigt nun einmal Wasser, Licht und Luft.


----------



## Duquesa86 (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*



mate66 schrieb:


> Hey Duquesa,
> 
> hast du deine Eisfreihalter schon gekauft? Bist du dir sicher, 600 WATT durchgängig für mehrere Monate laufen zu lassen? Das wären (zum Vergleich)  60 Energiesparlampen die du anstelle der Teichheizung laufen lassen könntest!!! RUND UM DIE UHR!
> Dann doch lieber ne Teich-Belüftungspumpe. Die hat 20 Watt oder so. Und erfüllt (hoffentlich) den gleichen Zweck.
> ...




Hallo und danke für die schnelle Antwort. Nee, hab noch nichts gekauft - wollte ich diese Woche aber unbedingt noch machen...
Du meinst also, daß ich mir diesen Titanheizstab sparen kann, wenn ich diese Luftsprudler hab. Gut, das probiere ich aus. Nochmals danke für den Tipp.

Noch ne Frage: wo kommt denn der kleine Kompressor von diesem Belüfter hin? Kann man das Ding neben dem Teich liegen lassen? Irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht so recht vorstellen, daß es dem Ding guttut wenn es Regen, Schnee und Eis abkriegt.


----------



## mate66 (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*



Duquesa86 schrieb:


> wo kommt denn der kleine Kompressor von diesem Belüfter hin? Kann man das Ding neben dem Teich liegen lassen? Irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht so recht vorstellen, daß es dem Ding guttut wenn es Regen, Schnee und Eis abkriegt.



Gute Frage, 

Bei mir wird es auch der erste Winter mit dem Kompressor werden. Bei meinem Bekannten läuft das jetzt aber nach diesem Schema schon seit Jahren. 
Ich habe den Kompressor unter einem Busch am Teich stehen. Hab das Ganze auf eine zugeschnittene Styroporplatte gestellt, damit der nicht im Nassen steht. Und dann habe ich aus einem großen Plastikeimer ne Art Haube gebastelt.

So kann Luft von allen Seiten angesaugt werden, das Dingen kann nicht in ner Nassen Pfütze stehen und von oben auch nicht nass werden. 

Bei mir läuft das so zumindest schon seit diesem Frühjahr. 
Und jetzt hoff ich mal das das diesen Winter auch so klappt. Aber gemäß diesen Foren-Antworten scheint ja alles gut auf den Weg gebracht 

Ciao, 
Mate

PS: mein Kompressor hat sechs Ausgänge. Davon habe ich vier Stück tot gelegt, indem ich einfach je zwei Ausgänge mit einem kleinen Stückchen Schlauch zusammengestöpselt habe. An den anderen beiden Ausgängen hab ich je einen Ausströmerstein dran. Die baumeln jetzt unter einer kleinen Boje ca. 30cm unter der Wasseroberfläche mitten im Teich (mit Angelschnur dort fixiert) und es blubbert fleissig vor sich hin. Jetzt kann's meinetwegen kalt werden...


----------



## eva rena (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*


Zum Thema Lüfter/Belüftung
Habe damit über Jahre die beste Erfahrung gemacht, so habe ich jetzt im neuer Teich ebenfalls einen starken Lüfter eingebaut, seitlich in den Erdwall des ca. einen Meter hohen Biothops. Holzdecke drauf, Folie und mit Erde kaschiert. Vorne die Öffnung mit einer Steinplatte lose zu gestellt, damit noch Luft rein kommt und ich immer an den Strom kann, der hierher mittels Erdspieß verlegt ist und somit auch vor Regen/Schnee geschützt. Durch die Eigenwärme des Lüfters kann er nicht kaputt frieren. Mittels Lüftschläuche wird die Luft in vier Sprudelbälle gepumt. Hat im alten Teich ausgereicht, daß selbst bei geschlossener Eisdecke die Bereiche über den Sprudelsteinen frei blieben. Bei sehr hohen Minusgraden bildeten sich tolle Eiskronen mit eisfreiem Loch in der Mitte. 
Für diesen Winter, da der vergangene so ...kalt war, habe ich ein Heizkabel 450 Watt angeschlossen. Mal sehen wie sich das zusätzlich auswirkt.
Habe das Heizkabel ein Stück durch das Biothop, durch den Wasserfall und einige Meter durch den Teich gelgt, da ich vorhabe, den Wasserfall über Winter durchlaufen zu lassen. Das war sonst nicht möglich, weil er total zu gefroren war und das Wasser über die Eisschicht drüber weg rauschte. Bin mal gespannt, ob das Kabel es schafft, das Eis soweit zu bändigen.
Es grüßt 
eva rena


----------



## Frankia (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*



Duquesa86 schrieb:


> .
> Noch ne Frage: wo kommt denn der kleine Kompressor von diesem Belüfter hin? Kann man das Ding neben dem Teich liegen lassen? Irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht so recht vorstellen, daß es dem Ding guttut wenn es Regen, Schnee und Eis abkriegt.



Hi Duquesa, 

wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, den Kompressor in den Heizraum oder einen anderen temperierten Raum zu stellen, hast du den Vorteil,
das vorgewärmte Luft in den Teich gepumpt wird und sich das Wasser drumherum nicht abkühlt.
Du mußt nur die Luftschläuche gut isolieren.................


----------



## Duquesa86 (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*



Lanz-Bulldog schrieb:


> Hi Duquesa,
> 
> wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, den Kompressor in den Heizraum oder einen anderen temperierten Raum zu stellen, hast du den Vorteil,
> das vorgewärmte Luft in den Teich gepumpt wird und sich das Wasser drumherum nicht abkühlt.
> Du mußt nur die Luftschläuche gut isolieren.................



mhm 

das Haus ist gute 10 Meter weg und ich möchte ungern, die ganze Zeit ein Fenster offen lassen...
 wie ich das hinkriegen kann....

aber danke für den Tipp!

noch ne dumme Frage von mir: muß man die Luftschläuche in jedem Fall isolieren? Und wie hast Du das gemacht, gibts etwa ein Foto davon?

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## koifischfan (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*

Wenn du die Pumpe ins Warme stellst, muß der Schlauch wirklich 100%ig isoliert sein. Die in der Raumluft enthaltene Feuchtigkeit friert ratz batz im Schlauch und du mußt auftauen.
Es funktioniert dennoch, wenn der Auströmer tiefer als die Pumpe hängt und im Schlauch kein Kontergefälle vorliegt. So kann das Kondenswasser ungehindert zum Ausströmer abfließen.

Als Teichheizer habe die 100 Watt-Variante. Er dient aber nur im Notfall zum Auftauen des Belüftungsloches. Ich stecke den Stecker bei Bedarf. Läßt sich auch sehr gut mit einer Schaltuhr lösen: 1,2 Mal am Tag mit einen Schieber (15 min) einstellen.


----------



## Duquesa86 (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*

Den Kompressor ins Warme zu stellen geht nicht. Das Haus ist neu isoliert - lauter neue Fenster, da kann man nicht einfach so ein Loch durchbohren und das Fenster offen lassen geht auch nicht. Ausserdem müssten die Schläuche dann direkt über den Weg gelegt werden... nee.
Also werde ich ihn draussen mit einem Eimer abdecken, dann muß es auch gehen. Wir haben GsD einen Erd-Doppelstecker gelegt, sodaß ich auch noch eine Heizung dranmachen könnte. Deine 100 Watt-Variante hört sich gut an. 

So, jetzt muß ich mal schauen was E..y so hergibt, oder kann mir Jemand was vernünftges empfehlen?


----------



## koifischfan (25. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*

Suche mal nach 'Schego'.


----------



## Butterfly (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*

Hallo @ll

Ich habe meine zwei Membrahnpumpen über dem Winter in einer Styropor-Box stehen. Durch das laufen der Pumpen wird die ''Box'' innen schon relativ warm.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## mate66 (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*

Hey Butterfly, 

keine schlechte Idee. 
Ich glaub, das mach ich mit meiner auch noch. Es gibt doch diese netten Styropor-Boxen wo im Supermarkt die Eiswürfel drin verkauft werden. Sind meine ich 5kg. Davon hab ich noch zwei im Keller liegen. Jetzt weiss ich auch wofür 

Hast du noch zusätzliche Löcher reingemacht, damit genügend Luft angesaugt werden kann? Oder ist das eher nicht das Problem? 

Ciao


----------



## Butterfly (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*

Ich habe eine Box verwendet wo ich Koi drinne transportiere 60x50 cm ungefähr..
Ich habe nur eine viereckige Öffnung ''ausgeschnitten'' vieliecht 5x5cm
da passen bei mir drei Schläuche (1/2 '') problemlos durch.

MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Frankia (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*



Duquesa86 schrieb:


> noch ne dumme Frage von mir: muß man die Luftschläuche in jedem Fall isolieren? Und wie hast Du das gemacht, gibts etwa ein Foto davon?



Hallo Gabi,

ist bei mir auch nicht gegangen, da der Teich zu weit weg liegt, habe aber die Lösung bei einem Bekannten gesehen..................
Die Leitungen kannst mit Iso-Schläuchen, wie sie im Heizungsbau verwendet werden, isolieren............



> *Koifischfan:*
> Es funktioniert dennoch, wenn der Auströmer tiefer als die Pumpe hängt und im Schlauch kein Kontergefälle vorliegt. So kann das Kondenswasser ungehindert zum Ausströmer abfließen.



Ja ganz wichtig, damit das Wasser nicht zurückfließen kann....................


----------



## Frankia (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*



Butterfly schrieb:


> Hallo @ll
> 
> Ich habe meine zwei Membrahnpumpen über dem Winter in einer Styropor-Box stehen. Durch das laufen der Pumpen wird die ''Box'' innen schon relativ warm.



Hi

.....und wieviel Luft pumpst du in den Teich, bzw. wieviel Luft kommt unter deine Box...........


----------



## koifischfan (26. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*



> Ja ganz wichtig, damit das Wasser nicht zurückfließen kann....................


Es geht weniger um das Zurückfließen. In einem wild verlegten Schlauch bleiben die Wassertropfen irgendwo im Schlauch liegen und gefrieren.


----------



## buddler (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*

moin!
@wp-3d
noch einmal auf die schneeschicht auf der eisdecke zurück zu kommen.
wie kommst du darauf,dass eine schneeschicht auf dem eis jegliches leben im teil elemeniert??
hab noch nie jemand auf öffentlichen seen oder flüssen im winter schnee fegen sehen.
erstaunlicher weise wuchert und grünt es dort jedes jahr von neuem.
wenn man für den nötigen gasaustausch im teich sorgt,spielt der geringere lichteinfall nur eine untergeordnete rolle.ganz dunkel wirds eh nicht darunter.
gruß jörg


----------



## jolantha (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*

Hallo, Jörg
stimme Dir voll und ganz zu, mein Teich darf seinen Schnee auch behalten, im letzten Winter waren es mindestens 50 cm, und meine Fische haben es alle überlebt. ( Dank Sprudelstein )


----------



## wp-3d (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*

Hi Jörg,

wie ich sehe, hast du im letzten Frühjahr keine Nachrichten gelesen oder gehört.

Hier ein kleiner Teil von tausenden:

http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/2010/03/25/opfer-der-eiszeit/winter-eiszeit-tiere.html

http://www.lr-online.de/regionen/gu...rben-im-Schenkendoeberner-See;art1051,2822783

http://thw-potsdam.de/thw1/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=174&Itemid=2


Wer es noch nicht wissen sollte, auch Pflanzen (Algen) veratmen bei Dunkelheit Sauerstoff:

Immer wieder lese ich von einem kleinen Loch im Eis für Gasaustausch

Wenn sich Gase bilden http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faulgas ist schon etwas faul im Teich und genau dort, wo es fault befinden sich die Fische, __ Frösche und __ Kröten.


.


----------



## wp-3d (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*



jolantha schrieb:


> Hallo, Jörg
> stimme Dir voll und ganz zu, mein Teich darf seinen Schnee auch behalten, im letzten Winter waren es mindestens 50 cm, und meine Fische haben es alle überlebt. ( Dank Sprudelstein )



Hallo Anne,

erst weiterdenken dann antworten.

Dein Teich mit 80000Ltr.mit wenig Fischbesatz hat einen größeren Sauerstoffspeicher als kleine Teiche mit einem höheren Besatz.

Ein paar Tage später hätte es auch Deine Fische aus Sauerstoffmangel zu Deinen Luftsprudler in den Kälteschock und nachfolgenden Tod locken können.


.


----------



## buddler (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*

anscheinend darf deiner auffassung nach keiner eine andere meinung haben ???respekt!
aber ich lad dich gern zum schneefegen im winter auf meinem teich ein


----------



## Christine (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*

Hallo Jörg,

natürlich lässt Werner auch andere Meinungen gelten - nur hat er einem  immensen Vorteil - über dreissig Jahre Erfahrung mit Fischen und Teichen. Da sammelt sich einiges an Wissen, wovon wir nur träumen. 

Und wenn der eine oder andere Teich den letzten Winter schadlos überstanden hat, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass das immer so sein muss. Es ist ein Unterschied - ob ich viel oder wenig Fische habe, wie alt mein Teich und wie dick meine Schmodderschicht am Boden ist. Was heute klappt, sieht in fünf Jahren vielleicht schon ganz anders aus.

Außerdem geht es doch nicht ums recht haben - es geht darum, die bestmögliche Lösung zu finden.


----------



## Duquesa86 (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*



wp-3d schrieb:


> Hallo Anne,
> 
> erst weiterdenken dann antworten.
> 
> ...



:shock die Fische können durch den Luftsprudler einen Kälteschock bekommen? Auwei, wie kann man das verhindern? Ich habe mir gestern einen bestellt und wollte die Ausströmer auf 30 cm tiefe hängen. Ist das jetzt falsch?


----------



## wp-3d (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*



Duquesa86 schrieb:


> :shock die Fische können durch den Luftsprudler einen Kälteschock bekommen? Auwei, wie kann man das verhindern? Ich habe mir gestern einen bestellt und wollte die Ausströmer auf 30 cm tiefe hängen. Ist das jetzt falsch?



Hallo Gabi,

es ist nicht falsch es bringt ein wenig Sauerstoff durch verwirbelung ins Wasser.

Aber die Eisfreihallter werden immer angeboten mit dem Zusatz " Faulgase entweichen". 

Entstehen im Teich in zu viel Mulm unter Sauerstoffabschluss Faulgase, bringt der Eisfreihalter auch nicht mehr den erhofften Erfolg.

Das aufsteigende ungiftige Methangas kann entweichen aber der wasserlösliche hoch giftige Schwefelwasserstoff gibt den im Sauerstoffarmen Bereich überwinternden Tieren den Rest.

Hier kann der Luftsprudler das durch Fäulnisprozesse ansteigende Co2 ausgasen und so mit das Leiden von geschädigten Tiere verlängern.

Wie du siehst, es ist alles ein langer Rattenschwanz, lass es nicht so weit kommen
halte den Teich sauber und die Tiere müssen im Winter kein Sauerstoffreiches Wasser suchen.



.
.


----------



## wp-3d (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*

Hi Christine,

ich hätte es nicht besser schreiben können.

Aber etwas ist nicht ganz richtig, mein jetziger kleiner Teich hat jetzt ca.30 Jahre.

Meinen ersten Teich ca.2000 Ltr. hatte ich mit 7 oder 8 Jahren selbst durch aufstauen eines Quellbaches gebaut, danach bekam mein Opa auch Lust und so hatten wir zusätzlich noch zwei Forellenteiche.

Dieses war vor fast 50 Jahren, schon so lange baue ich Fehler in den Teich, kann sie mit etwas Erfahrung ohne Hilfe immer noch selbst minimieren.

Es gibt keinen der alles weiß aber logische aussagen kann man hinterfragen oder im Forum diskutieren.


.


----------



## wp-3d (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*

Hallo an alle,

ich hatte ein für mich übersichtlicheres Diagramm erstellt, es war von einer Umfrage hier im Forum.
Teiche mit Heizung hatte ich ausgelassen.

 
Hier kann man in der 5.Spalte sehen, das es in fast jedem 3. Teich mit Eisfreihalter bis 100% Todesfälle gegeben hat.

Die besten Ergebnisse brachten die Spalte 1 und 6.

Bei der Spalte 6 mit Teichabdeckung sollte man sich nicht täuschen lassen, dieses waren zum großen Teil Teiche mit gedrosselter Winterfilterung (Spalte 1), leichte Strömung und somit auch eine Sauerstoffverteilung im gesamten Teichwasser.


.


----------



## Butterfly (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*

Hallo Reinhold!
Um auf deine Frage, wegen der Membrahnenpumpe zurück zu kommen.
Ich habe ein/e Koi-Flow 30 (30ltr. die Min.) Verteilt auf eine Platte 18x18cm.
Und eine Koi Airblow 50 (50ltr. die Min.) Verteilt auf zwei Platten 18x18cm.
*Da steckt schon ordentlich Kraft hinter..* 


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## Frankia (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*



Butterfly schrieb:


> Hallo Reinhold!
> Um auf deine Frage, wegen der Membrahnenpumpe zurück zu kommen.
> Ich habe ein/e Koi-Flow 30 (30ltr. die Min.) Verteilt auf eine Platte 18x18cm.
> Und eine Koi Airblow 50 (50ltr. die Min.) Verteilt auf zwei Platten 18x18cm.
> *Da steckt schon ordentlich Kraft hinter..*



Hallo butterfly,

danke für die Antwort.............ich bin auch deiner Meinung, dass da etwas rüberkommt............

.............





> Verteilt auf eine Platte



gehe ich richtig davon aus, dass du die Plattenausströmer hast........


----------



## Butterfly (27. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*

Nabend Reinhold.
Ja genau, dass meinte ich 


MFG aus Berlin


----------



## jolantha (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*

Betr. Beitrag 38 von Werner ( wp-3d)
Danke, daß du mir das Denken absprichst, aber da mein jetziger Teich schon 12 Jahre besteht, und sein Vorgänger auch schon 10 Jahre alt war, DENKE ich, daß ich auch schon einiges an Erfahrung habe.
Es ist mir über Winter noch kein einziger Fisch gestorben, oder im Eis eingefroren und ich habe es die ganzen Jahre so gemacht. Bin natürlich auch für jede neue Anregung dankbar, aber nicht auf diese Weise !!


----------



## wp-3d (28. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*



jolantha schrieb:


> Betr. Beitrag 38 von Werner ( wp-3d)
> Danke, daß du mir das Denken absprichst



Hallo Anne,

ich hatte Weiterdenken geschrieben, im Bezug auf andere viel kleinere und weit höher besetzte Teiche, die hier in der Mehrzahl vertreten sind.

Bei Deinem Teich Größe/Fischbesatz ist es kein Problem und bedarf keiner großen Wintervorbereitungen.

Je kleiner ein Gewässer Teich/Aquarium mit Fischbesatz um so mehr Pflegemaßnahmen sind notwendig.

Dein Tipp verleitet viele Neuteichbesitzer nichts zu unternehmen, das ist dann ja auch das einfachste! 

Im Frühjahr kannst Du wieder lesen wie viele Fische im Eis eingefroren sind, nur wieso sind sie oben im Eis, wo sie doch am Boden im wärmeren Wasser überwintern.

Ein Beispiel vom letzten Frühjahr ist das Diagramm im Beitrag 44


.


----------



## mate66 (17. März 2011)

*AW: Teich in den Winterschlaf schicken*



mate66 schrieb:


> Aber naja.
> Ich kann dann ja den Schnee weiterhin drauf lassen. Habe gestern eine kleine Boje in meinen Teich gelegt - und ca. 30 cm darunter baumeln jetzt die beiden Ausströmer-Steine meiner Belüftungspumpe. Ich hoffe, dass ich damit dann für diesen Winter alles richtig mache...
> Müsste denn ja eigentlich reichen.
> Hoffentlich..



Hey alle miteinander, 

ich wollte euch nun nach dem Winter mal eine Rückmeldung zu meiner Teich-Belüftung mit Boje  geben.
 ES HAT WUNDERBAR FUNKTIONIERT !!! 

Während des gesamten Winters war eine permanente eisfreie Fläche um meine Boje. Das war im Durchschnitt ein Kreis mit ca. 2m Durchmesser. Bei harten Temperaturen ist dieser aber auch schon einmal auf 0,5m im Durchmesser zu gefroren. Der Rest des Teiches hatte eine dicke Eisschicht mit zum Teil einigen cm Schnee drauf. 

Und nu, wo der Winter nun vorbei ist und der Frühling so allmählich und gaaaaaaaaaanz langsam starten möchte, kann ich sagen, dass alle Fische durchgekommen sind! Jippiee!

Und so werden auch allmählich wieder aktiver.

Füttern werde ich wohl in den kommenden Wochen noch nichts, da jetzt es ja wieder etwas kälter geworden ist (derzeit 4,5° Außentemperatur). Werde die Tage mal die Wassertemperatur nehmen. 

Aber eine Frage: 
Ab wann setzt ihr eure Pumpen wieder ein?
(wenn ihr sie denn aus dem Teich rausgenommen habt - gibt ja einige Leute, die Pumpen auch über Winter laufen lassen)


----------

